# 7" elasticated bonnets to fit a cheap Challenge MCP5797 machine



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi.

I have a Megs 220 & all the gear but I find the above el-cheapo perfect for a quick tart up on my cherished classic Alfa Spider

Anyway, it takes 7" or 180mm elasticated bonnets & I could do with some spares. Any pointers pleased

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I searched everywhere I know and can just find tie on options

Hence, I've emailed Hika tools (distributors for Challenge) to ask if I can get them from source.

If anyone can help I'd appreciate it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Kent Car products I believe fit the Screwfix/Halford type buffers?

Hmm second look maybe not these are the larger 9/10" http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/polisher.html

Seems can only find wool bonnets http://tinyurl.com/62vf2uc.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I've bought the Kent kit before for my larger pre-Megs polisher but sadly they don't do 7" replacements


----------



## TrekLex (Sep 25, 2010)

Halfords sell a replacement set of elasticated bonnets for their 12v polisher - you get a 1 x towling and 1 x wool and they fit the Challenge polisher fine.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

TrekLex said:


> Halfords sell a replacement set of elasticated bonnets for their 12v polisher - you get a 1 x towling and 1 x wool and they fit the Challenge polisher fine.


Thanks - bought some but the are too small to get on

Still no reply from Hika Tools


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

have you tried ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Super-Soft-Lambswool-Polishing-Bonnet-7-/370297793765?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item563777ece5#ht_500wt_922

theres a few polishing bonnets

cant see any applicator bonnets though


----------

